# A tiny house with class



## begreen (Dec 5, 2015)

This is a nice solution going into production in the Netherlands. The goal is to provide high-quality, temporary housing for young persons using vacant properties. It is mobile and can be setup in a day. One thing that distinguishes it from most tiny house designs is that it's taller so that the loft doesn't feel claustrophobic. Looks very efficient and comfortable.
http://heijmans.nl/en/heijmans-one/


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 6, 2015)

It's cute, but there isn't a place to cook.  It costs an awful lot to eat out here, maybe this isn't so in the Netherlands?


----------



## bfitz3 (Dec 6, 2015)

There is a kitchenette under the loft, 'north' wall.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 6, 2015)

Ok, I think I see it on the lower of BeGreen's pics.  I couldn't see it on the big pic, but it looks like it's behind the bathroom area. Thank you for pointing it out!


----------



## begreen (Dec 6, 2015)

Yes, it's a compact galley style kitchen.


----------



## GeHmTS (Jan 3, 2016)

begreen said:


> Yes, it's a compact galley style kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 168722
> View attachment 168723



I call it a butt bumping kitchen because I'm sure it get crowed quickly.


----------



## jebatty (Jan 3, 2016)

Cool. The two level construction is a good approach. I saved the brochure in my "Tiny House" folder.


----------



## Circus (Jan 6, 2016)

For $860 monthly rent plus a couple hundred monthly for a mobile home lot to put it, I don't see the appeal. I always thought "tiny" meant nominal impact not maximum profit.  Heck, you could have built the structure yourself with about 2 years rent.


----------



## Cynnergy (Jan 7, 2016)

Housing in Europe is expensive.  Not much land to develop.  Hence small houses and big prices.  DH and I were paying £800/month for a 1800s row house that was a pretty similar size to this in the UK.  The tiny bathroom was in an extension and always chilly!  I like tiny houses as long as there's room to put the vaccum somewhere.  We had ours under the bed - not ideal.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 7, 2016)

I like the solar power generation.  The suggestion that these would be ideal for abandoned sites does not take into account that you still have to set up for water & sewer to each unit.


----------



## begreen (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes, these homes need basic city infrastructure. Water and sewer on a vacant city block are nearby so not a big deal in an urban location. What is good is that idle property is providing housing for 3-5 years and this housing can be quickly relocated and setup at other vacant property. All the while they provide affordable rent in comfortable small homes. I would have opted for this when I got out of college if available. We finally lucked out on a low rent property but for awhile it was hard to pay the bills.

In a rural area a mini-home can get by depending on how resourceful the owner is. A composting toilet takes care of septic with a gravel pit used for grey water. A good supply of water is nice, but could be pumped in to a holding tank if needed.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 7, 2016)

Thought about these for a bit ... not much different from a trailer home really.  Taller with the loft, likely better exterior wall construction because of that loft and the weight of the panels on the roof.   Slightly smaller footprint than a trailer (lengthwise) that appears to be made up with the loft. Trailer home is what my son bought ... better than renting.  Actually a good area of the city (city owned) with little to no crime.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 7, 2016)

I would have loved to have a small, cheap house to call my own, instead of some crummy apartment.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 7, 2016)

Winnipeg has been driving me crazy ... they have been taking old apartment complexes, refurbishing them, and selling them as condos.  There are folks out there that can get the rent money together but there's little left over for a down-payment needed for a mortgage for these apartments turned condos.  Condos have their place in the real estate market but hate to see rental availability reduced...


----------



## begreen (Jan 7, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> Thought about these for a bit ... not much different from a trailer home really.  Taller with the loft, likely better exterior wall construction because of that loft and the weight of the panels on the roof.   Slightly smaller footprint than a trailer (lengthwise) that appears to be made up with the loft. Trailer home is what my son bought ... better than renting.  Actually a good area of the city (city owned) with little to no crime.


I expect they are much better built and insulated. Trailers tend to be thin walled, poorly insulated and furnished with cheap fixtures.


----------



## Circus (Jan 7, 2016)

begreen said:


> In a rural area a mini-home can get by depending on how resourceful the owner is. A composting toilet takes care of septic with a gravel pit used for grey water. A good supply of water is nice, but could be pumped in to a holding tank if needed.


Would never fly. If your lucky, you'd be served papers from the county to install a $30,000 mound septic within a month or be condemned. Townships or counties aren't known for being knowledgeable or sympathetic. The more you spend the more they can tax. Most rural areas don't allow trailer homes.


----------



## begreen (Jan 7, 2016)

That depends on the local jurisdiction. Lots of areas are pretty loose in the country. With a tiny house on wheels it is essentially under RV regs. Composting toilets are approved locally here fwiw. Trailer homes are all over the place in rural areas in this state and many others. Not to mention the mobile home parks. They are commonly used as hunting cabins out here too.


----------



## blades (Jan 8, 2016)

yep municipalities like things they can tax- the more the better,


----------



## Circus (Jan 10, 2016)

blades said:


> yep municipalities like things they can tax- the more the better,


Yep, and there's too many, with too much power, making too much money, the way things are. How many students would pay $600 a month for a bedroom if they could use an old $600 camper saving $18,000 or so? 
Problem has never been the size, it's always been profits or neighborhood property value


----------



## GeHmTS (Jan 10, 2016)

Although I wouldn't want tiny houses to sprang up in my neighborhood, most young people can't afford anything else.  Would you get a mortgage deduction with one of these houses?


----------



## blades (Jan 11, 2016)

GeHmTS said:


> Although I wouldn't want tiny houses to sprang up in my neighborhood, most young people can't afford anything else.  Would you get a mortgage deduction with one of these houses?


I as far as I can see why not it is a home -  some variance there as if it would be classified as a mobile home little bit different rules apply but still if running a mortgage I think deductible ( the mortgage on my mobile home was as it was my primary residence). Issue of property taxes - own land underneath or rent land- heading of personal property tax but different areas on the tax forms.


----------



## begreen (Jan 13, 2016)

GeHmTS said:


> Although I wouldn't want tiny houses to sprang up in my neighborhood, most young people can't afford anything else.


Curious, why not?


----------



## TedyOH (Jan 13, 2016)

Where does the wood burner go?


----------



## Circus (Mar 10, 2016)

With all our zoning, covenants, easements and taxes a tiny house is a pipe dream. What I really need to know is how can I live in a minivan


----------



## begreen (Mar 10, 2016)

Circus said:


> With all our zoning, covenants, easements and taxes a tiny house is a pipe dream. What I really need to know is how can I live in a minivan


http://www.businessinsider.com/google-employee-lives-in-truck-in-parking-lot-2015-10


----------



## Where2 (Mar 10, 2016)

GeHmTS said:


> Although I wouldn't want tiny houses to sprang up in my neighborhood, most young people can't afford anything else.  Would you get a mortgage deduction with one of these houses?


Why not, mortgage interest on second homes is still deductible. They keep them out of South Florida by saying "That wouldn't be safe in a hurricane". 



Circus said:


> With all our zoning, covenants, easements and taxes a tiny house is a pipe dream.


Your legal advisor didn't advise you to read all those covenants and easements before you bought that property? I've read some that were doozies.


----------



## St. Coemgen (Mar 13, 2016)

Plenty more tiny house designs over at: http://tinyhousetalk.com/


----------

